# What's For Dinner Tonight? (February)



## Ms. B. Sprout (Nov 30, 2006)

I'll get the ball rolling this month.









DH is grilling steaks and I'm roasting green beans and toasting kale.


----------



## durafemina (Feb 11, 2004)

last night:

super easy veg curry (onion, tomato, celery. spinach) with kefir on top


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

Tonight:

Chile, served with shredded raw milk cheddar & cultured sour cream.
Homemade sourdough rolls, served with local butter

In large cast iron skillet, add 2 lbs. of pastured ground beef (80% lean) & sautee til brown. Drain off extra fat.
Meanwhile, dice 3 local yellow onions & mince 6 cloves local garlic, and sautee in butter in a large pot. When transparent, add the drained beef.
Add. 3 cans (15-oz.) tomato sauce (plain - just tomatoes & spices).
Add 2 cans (the large ones - 28 oz.?) diced tomatoes (again, plain)
Add dried cumin & ancho chili powder to taste.
Add 3 cups water.
Cook on very low heat (sub-boil) for a couple of hours, stirring occasionally.
Top with shredded raw milk cheddar & cultured sour cream.

So the non-TF parts of the chile are that we also add 1 can (15 oz.) each of kidney beans and pinto beans - drained and rinsed - about an hour before serving, because we had em and I am a failed bean sprouter. lol







:


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Last night was cowboy beans and rice.

Tonight I am making meatloaf for me and the kids (with turkey from the freezer for DP), scalloped potatoes, and green beans from last summer's CSA from the freezer.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Last night:

We went out for Chinese







:!

Tonight:
Chicken caccitore (slow cooker)
Salad
green beans

Dawn


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Last night we had organic steaks and roasted potatoes. Planned to have broccoli & salad with it but it never happened!
Tonight we are having chili and cornbread. I think DH is making some bratwurst for himself.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Last night we had chef's salads.

Tonight we're having baked beans, subs, and seven layer dip.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

last night was split pea soup made w/ a left over ham bone, and corn bread

tonight is pizza night


----------



## LeighB (Jan 17, 2008)

Last night- Pad Thai

Tonight- Lentil soup and bread of some kind


----------



## JustVanessa (Sep 7, 2005)

Last night was beef stew in the crock pot
Tonight dp is out watching the super bowl and ds is at his dad's house....maybe I will have popcorn








Tomorrow will be chicken something....not sure yet but I have chicken thighs I have to use up.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

We had a mushroom-goat cheese quiche and a caesar salad.


----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)

We have sick ppl in the house, so it's chicken soup for them (bbs for the sick baby), and leftover turkey/veggie burgers and oranges.

I have a domestic rabbit dh butchered this weekend I wanted to cook, but no dice today....Maybe tomorrow. I think it would be great w/leftover grilled zucchini, eggplant, and portobellas in marinara sauce.







:


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Dinner - Orange Marmalade Chicken, Asian veggies, Rice


----------



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

fresh sausages from the whole foods butcher, leftover homemade baked beans, Barefoot Contessa's cauliflower gratin, and a big green salad.







:


----------



## Ms. B. Sprout (Nov 30, 2006)

Last night was beef stew over mashed potatoes -- a postpartum gift from a dear friend. It was yummy!

Tonight was baked salmon; risotto w/ carrot, celery, onion, and shiitakes; & brussels sprouts.


----------



## WaitingForKiddos (Nov 30, 2006)

Last night: pizza and green salad

Tonight: Stuffed Pepper 'stoup' from Rachael Ray's new cookbook

Tomorrow: spicy itallian sausage wrapped up in a slice of cheese and then wrapped up in a piece of dough. There's a name for this but I have no idea!


----------



## anthasam (Aug 20, 2005)

We're all taking turns getting sick this week, so we haven't been eating anything worth noting -- last night was take out.

Tonight: chicken breasts baked in leftover salad dressing, steamed whole artichokes and some type of carbohydrate for DH and DD.


----------



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

Interesting thread...

I don't know whether I feel inspired or embarrassed...









Last night I worked, and while there, I ate cheese, meat, and sesame crackers and hummus at my desk whiile I typed reports. Dh and the kids at home had leftover pizza.


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

Well... norovirus is making the rounds here. Last night it was toast for the lucky few of us who could hold it down.









I'm hoping tonight we graduate to chicken soup & Ritz crackers*.







:

(*yes I know... the unholy Ritz. They are only allowed in the house when the kids are barfing - they're so tasty & easy to digest


----------



## shantimama (Mar 11, 2002)

Last night it was roasted veggies and pasta, tonight will probably be waffles or grilled cheese, and tomorrow will be a simple soup and bread.


----------



## tabitha (Sep 10, 2002)

tonight is comfort food. nothing fancy.

crockpot barbeque short ribs (our own beef and sauce!)
garlic mashed potatoes
fried okra (ok i know this sounds terrible... but it is frozen from the garden and i'll use cornmeal and grapeseed oil...)


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Last night was scrambled egg & bacon sandwiches & oranges. I got lazy.

Tonight we're going to Pizza Hut for buffet night. Gross, I know, but hey, I have a gift card that should cover the whole meal!


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

I did kale soup last night-- I make it a lot in winter. Potatoes, carrots, kale etc

I am currently roasting one of our chickens we raised this fall. I'll let it cool & then shred it, and the kids can make their own fajitas. I'll use the leftovers for chicken & brown rice soup tomorrow, and add carrots, garlic, onions etc.


----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

Tonight: probably burgers
Last night: Middle Eastern baked chicken on bread. I forgot the Arabic name for it, but it's really good. It's chicken seasoned with sumac and other spices, then spread out on pita bread layered between sauteed onions seasoned with more sumac, then baked in the pan the chicken baked in, so the bread absorbs all the yummy chicken flavor. Then garnish with toasted pine nuts. Oh my. I think there is some leftover in the fridge. I might have to go snack!


----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)

Well, no Italian rabbit for us. Having rabbit/barley cabbage rolls instead.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

I dunno. I made a soup in the crockpot today with Italian-sausage meatballs, lentils, collards, other veggies and broth and some canned tomatoes, and I just tasted it, and it is







So I am trying to decide whether I can doctor it up and save it, or if I should throw the whole thing out (makes me feel guilty to throw out so much food b/c we are pretty low on funds these days), or if I should fish out the meatballs and make pasta to go with them, or what. Ehh. I hate when my meals flop so dramatically like this, especially since it's a huge batch of floppy soup.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

What happened with your soup, Viking?

I ended up making chicken & dumplings and lima beans tonight. I didn't think the chicken & dumplings turned out very well, but the kids ate them up.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *becoming* 
What happened with your soup, Viking?

You mean originally, why did it turn out so poorly? Not sure, except I was not in the zone







I threw a bunch of stuff together from the freezer and it just didn't really mesh well. Or do you mean what did I do with it? I ended up fishing out the meatballs, putting them with some jarred sauce for pasta.







: Works well b/c DS and I like more meatballs than sauce, DP and Dd like more sauce, no meatballs, so we were able to divvy it up nicely. Had garlic cheese toast with it.

Tonight --







: I have a small head of cabbage to use, so I'm thinking of doing the caramelized cabbage, but not sure what to go with it! Maybe will do some baked beans and cornbread and keep it simple. Hmmm...


----------



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

last night we had tostadas with ground turkey and spices, shredded lettuce and cabbage, guac, cheese, and greek yogurt mixed with chopped olives.

tonight, roasted chicken, gravy, gold beets and their greens, and asparagus, along with some roasted fingerling potatoes.







:







:


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Last night we went out.

Tonight is baked tilapia, pasta and whatever veggie looks good at the store today.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Glad you were able to save dinner!

We're going out to eat with the gift card tonight, since we didn't get to last night (bad weather here yesterday).


----------



## falconry-fan (May 26, 2005)

I had a vegetable curry from the local farmers market,it contained a ton of spinach,carrots,sweet potatoes,zucchini and chickpeas, it was so good and I don't think even the most ardent of meat eaters would have missed meat while eating this, it was delicious and very satisfying.

I had it with basmati rice, and vegetable and mushroom pakora also from the market.


----------



## celestialdreamer (Nov 18, 2004)

The plan is to have homemade Italian Wedding soup for dinner. But that requires me to package up last night's Lentil Stew for the freezer (to make room in the fridge), make homemade chicken broth, prep a bag of baby dark leafy greens (mostly kale and chard- need to wash, dry, mince and pack into baggies for the week) and _then_ make the meatballs for the soup. That's all before even assembling the actual soup...

I'm not sure I'm up for all that right now. It all needs to happen eventually though and I really need soup ready to go in the fridge tommorrow night for after my MW appt. *Sigh* just not feeling motivated!


----------



## LeahC (Sep 10, 2007)

Lets see- this week we have had:

turkey chili and ham tetrazzini. Tonight, I am making raspberry balsamic chicken, some orzo and steamed broccoli.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VikingKvinna* 
thinking of doing the caramelized cabbage, but not sure what to go with it! Maybe will do some baked beans and cornbread and keep it simple. Hmmm...

I had a total change of plans today, after I remembered that DP had taken beans for lunch, and probably wouldn't want them again for dinner.







So I cooked the actual beans and will do the "baked" part (albeit in the crockpot) tomorrow, w/the cabbage and cornbread. Tonight I made thai fish cakes (tilapia, thai red curry paste, fish sauce, lime juice, cilantro, and scallion) and fried rice w/mushrooms, romaine, carrots, scallions. The kids had fish sticks made with the tilapia and mac-n-cheese.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

We had chicken pasta salad.


----------



## rayo de sol (Sep 28, 2006)

Marinated, broiled venison steaks with onions. Beet salad (cooked beets, apple, celery, raisins, walnuts, lemon juice, and sour cream). Homemade oatmeal raisin cookies for dessert.


----------



## durafemina (Feb 11, 2004)

dinners this week -

veg lentil stew (carrots, turnip, burdock root etc)
teriyaki stir fry (shiitake mushrooms, broccoli, mung bean sprouts, cauliflower, carrot, peas, green onion, celery)
homeade pizza w/ ground pork, broccoli, bbq sauce, onions, olives, asiago & monterey jack & field greens w/ buttermilk dressing


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

tonight was fried catfish, grits, and green beans

tomorrow is red beans and rice... depending on if my beans turn out ok


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

We are having something with zucchini. I can't decide between the zucchini orzo or the zucchini quiche. I think it will depend on how the baby is then to see how much time I will have to prepare it!


----------



## GoldBerry (Oct 4, 2004)

Last night we had Razor clams for the first time. They were cleaned and breaded- they took about 1 minuet to saute! Delicious! We also had rice and steamed carrots and green beans with a Dijon mustard vinaigrette.







:


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Baked beans, caramelized cabbage, and homefries. Brownies for dessert if I get off the computer and go bake 'em!


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Tonight we're having chicken strips, mac & cheese, and steamed carrots.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is panini's and some veggie. And probably roasted potatoes again.


----------



## anonyma (Jan 25, 2008)

Last night was a clean-out-the-fridge risotto with some browned sausage, a lot of spinach, some cubes of pesto from the freezer, extra garlic, cubed mozzarella, and feta cheese. It was delicious.

Tonight will be either whatever the BFF brings home from the Asian supermarket, or totally inauthentic (but delicious) chicken enchilada casserole, with beans and cornbread.


----------



## Ms. B. Sprout (Nov 30, 2006)

Last night was slow-smoked ribs, roasted green beans, and a quick-and-dirty version of the turnip gratin recipe from the January thread.

Q&D Turnip Gratin

Thinly slice 3 turnips, put them in a large bowl

Pour 1 cup of cream over the turnips

Add some thyme, salt, & cayenne

Grate some parmesan into it

Add some bacon grease if you're so inclined (I was, to the tune of 1 tbsp or so)

Mix

Put the whole shebang into a cast iron skillet, cover, & bake at 350 for an hour or so








:


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

The kids and I were away for a few days visiting Grammy, and while we were gone DP ordered pizza one night and went out to dinner the next (nice for him, huh?) so we have lots of leftovers from last week to finish up.







So it'll be baked beans, home fries, cabbage, fried rice, some pasta with meatballs, the thai fish patties. Happily there are still brownies left for dessert.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Terriyaki Chicken over rice, and carrots.
Yesterday was veggie lasagna


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

Tonight will be:
Steaks (I'm so glad we were able to buy that 1/4 of a grass-fed cow; my freezer is my friend), Baked Potatoes, Broccoli. I might bake some bread, if there's time.

I might also make chocolate bread pudding, with the last of the wheat/cinnamon swirl bread I made a couple of days ago.

alsoSarah


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2006)

Last night: beef & black bean burritos, salad & my new cheese dip recipe- yummy!
Tonight: Rosemary Chicken, roasted potatoes for the kids ( DH & I are going on South Beach today, no no potatoes for me) green beans & Salad with homemade vinagrette (oj, evoo, acv, cumin, garlic, salt, pepper, oregano)


----------



## LeahC (Sep 10, 2007)

I made homemade red sauce last night with whole wheat pasta and homemade french bread. So good and I just had leftovers for lunch.







:

Tonight is beef and noodle soup with mushrooms and spinach. I am making homemade beef stock right now for the soup. This is my first time making beef stock for some reason, which is odd since I make chicken stock a lot. The stock smells good, so lets hope it tastes good or we may have a problem.


----------



## skai (Apr 21, 2007)

Tonight: thai veggie curry. Last night was pasta with tomato, spinach and mozzarella.


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

Last night:

Cheeseburgers (local grass-fed ground beef, raw milk cheddar & sprouted whole grain "Ezekial" buns







)
Mashed butternut squash ca. 1993 (ok, it wasn't that old, but it was from at least mid-November, but tasted terrific)








Heaping sides of organic frozen broccoli from California (almost as bad as driving a Hummer)








Tonight:

Something easy - not sure. Maybe soup & sandwiches.
Simple side salads (local winter greens & hothouse grape tomatoes)
Leftover birthday cake


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Tonight we're either having pancakes and bacon, or we're going out to Pizza Hut, which we never ended up doing last week.


----------



## stretch358 (Nov 5, 2007)

spaghetti and meatballs, maybe a salad and garlic bread if I get motivated







:


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

udon noodles with homemade tomato-based sauce. I'll probably add a little ground chicken with sauteed garlic and onions in the base. I have some baguette, spinach, and a little parm to go with it.


----------



## GoldBerry (Oct 4, 2004)

Chicken and dumplings, I think- they were talking about it last night on Splendid Table and now I have a craving!


----------



## textbookcase (May 31, 2007)

If the meat defrosts in time we're going to have beef stew. If not, baked chicken and veggies!


----------



## anonyma (Jan 25, 2008)

Taco salad! I'm hoping that it will cure this headache I've had all day. I'm a true believer in the curative powers of salsa and avocados.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

We had pasta with a spinach-cheese sauce and some sauteed veggies on top.


----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)

pan fried trout w/ whatever frozen veggie I can find because I need to go to the store and cornbread.


----------



## debbieh (Apr 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stretch358* 
spaghetti and meatballs, maybe a salad and garlic bread if I get motivated







:

Yummy! This is one of my favorites.
Last night, I made chicken and homemade noodles.
Tonight will be steak, baked potatoes, mushrooms and zuccinni.


----------



## Ms. B. Sprout (Nov 30, 2006)

I was tempted to get takeout this evening (and I've been doing that too much lately














. Instead, I was inspired by this thread to make pasta w/ homemade red sauce & spinach salad.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Tonight's menu: barbecue chicken sandwiches, cole slaw, and corn on the cob from last summer's CSA.


----------



## luvmykidz (Feb 19, 2004)

Last night: Super yummy beef and noodle casserole and broccoli

Tonight: Crock pot chicken cordon bleu (which I really hope turns out OK), califlower and apple crumble for desert!


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight we're having steak, salad and some sort of potato.


----------



## LeahC (Sep 10, 2007)

I am making sweet potato and black bean burritos and some kind of brown rice or quinoa side dish.


----------



## mary3mama (Apr 2, 2004)

Homemade Cheesy Potato Chowder -- like potato soup but chock full o' cheese.

Made with organic red potatoes, onions, garlic, butter, raw milk and (raw milk) parmesan cheese.

So yummy, especially in this cold weather.

Serving it with homemade bread from yesterday...a whole wheat maple oat bread.


----------



## shanetedissac (Apr 26, 2002)

This is a spark people recipe and we just love it. My dh has become the expert at cooking this meal.

Be well,


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Something we can easily eat in front of American Idol. lol (We eat late).


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

MIL is in town, so she is making
Corn chowder with potatoes and kielbasa
steamed rice
homemade corn bread







:

Dawn


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

Tonight:

* Homemade anadama bread (adapted for my bread machine)
* CrockPot raspberry-soy chicken drumsticks
* Frozen vegetable-du-jour*
* Our winter staple: Simple greens salad (local coldframe greens + local hothouse cherry tomatoes, with a drizzle of olive oil & red wine vinegar)

* I cannot wait to try my hand at freezing our own local vegetables this summer. Every time I open a package of Cascadian Farms veggies, I feel soooooo guilty.


----------



## textbookcase (May 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbtmom2000* 
MIL is in town, so she is making
Corn chowder with potatoes and kielbasa
steamed rice
homemade corn bread







:

Dawn

Ooh, my mouth is watering!

The meat defrosted in time last night, the beef soup was DELICIOUS! My best batch yet.

Tonight is breakfast-for-dinner at the IL's house. Pancakes with blueberries and Eagle Brand sweetened condensed milk (weird family thing...I will have maple syrup, tyvm!) sausage, bacon, the works. Mmm.


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VikingKvinna* 
Tonight's menu: barbecue chicken sandwiches, cole slaw, and corn on the cob from last summer's CSA.









How do you store the corn-on-the-cob?







: As I just posted above one of the things I'm starting to plan now is how to freeze our local veggies this coming summer to use during winter-spring.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Periwinkle* 
How do you store the corn-on-the-cob?







: As I just posted above one of the things I'm starting to plan now is how to freeze our local veggies this coming summer to use during winter-spring.









I just vacuum-packed it with my Foodsaver. I can't recall if I blanched it first or not, but probably not, since corn takes so little time to cook anyway.

I did a bunch of green beans from the CSA too, same way. We always freeze loads of berries (don't get them from the CSA, unforunately, but we get them cheap at the height of the season) too, and various other veggies/fruits (peaches, greens, beets, whatever we get too much of in the summer and don't eat!). It's really nice to have summery stuff on hand. Oh, pesto too -- I always make up big big batches of pesto (both Italian and Thai-style peanut pesto) from the CSA basil, and freeze it in meal-sized portions.

HTH!


----------



## CandyApple (Nov 1, 2004)

This thread always makes me so hungry, and inspired! We' were snowed in Sunday and yesterday, so prepping and baking were part of our entertainment!









Sunday: This great cabbage, veggie, pork and barley soup that I've been dying to make, homemade bread and my first pineapple upside down cake made in the cast iron pan. Enough leftovers for lunch all week (for me)

Last night: Sesame Chicken, rice, local frozen peas and homegrown applesauce.

Tonight: Steak, baked potatoes and fixens, spinach salad and homemade blueberry icecream.

Tomorrow: Breakfast for dinner.


----------



## durafemina (Feb 11, 2004)

tonight: soft lentil tacos with salsa, sour cream, corn and lettuce


----------



## anonyma (Jan 25, 2008)

Pierogies, with caramelized onions and sour cream.


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anonyma* 
Pierogies, with caramelized onions and sour cream.

My favorite dinner. EVER.







I'm so envious!


----------



## anonyma (Jan 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Periwinkle* 
My favorite dinner. EVER.







I'm so envious!

I'll invite you next time.







:

It's pierogie season around here; all the church ladies sell them with the Friday fish fries.


----------



## WildNettle (Oct 25, 2006)

Viking: what is this caramelized cabbage dish you speak of?

Recipe?


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WildNettle* 
Viking: what is this caramelized cabbage dish you speak of?

Recipe?

It's in the "January what's for dinner" thread, originally posted by Mrs B. Sprout, but basically, to recap, you heat up some kind of oil in a pan (she, and I, used bacon grease) and then put in wedges of cabbage, cover, and cook until they are tender, turning when appropriate. Obviously, you want them to be nice and golden brown on each side.

It was really good. I have a little bit leftover, which I think I am going to chop up and add to a bean soup (which will be tonight's dinner, along with a salad and maybe some homemade rolls if I really feel energetic!).


----------



## textbookcase (May 31, 2007)

Tonight I think we're having homemade pizza with artichoke hearts, olives, and feta. Mmm.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

We're having something with the leftover tilapia I made a few days ago. I haven't figured out what that will be yet though.


----------



## stretch358 (Nov 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anonyma* 
Pierogies, with caramelized onions and sour cream.









:

I came on here for some inspiration tonight, thank you I will be having what you had.


----------



## anonyma (Jan 25, 2008)

Tonight was baked potatoes, and chili with extra beans. I'm into potatoes this week, I guess.


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

Tonight we had "funny noodles." That would be spaghetti tossed with whatever we happen to have around.... tonight it was diced pear tomatoes and cooked broccoli florets with some shredded cheese sprinkled on top. I had the broccoli+tomatoes and some cottage cheese.


----------



## nym (Sep 6, 2003)

We had lentil carrot soup and hummus and tortilla chips


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

OK, here's my pantry-challenged take on a romantic din-din (we are going to go out for V-day but not until next week, probably):

caramelized mustard-rubbed salmon
wild rice pilaf
mashed acorn squash

with no-bake cookie bars and chocolates for dessert!

I may make pink pancakes for the kids, or maybe that'll be lunch.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Last night was chicken nachos. Sooo good, but we used Velveeta and Rotel, so terribly unhealthy.

Tonight is spaghetti, salad, and garlic bread.


----------



## WildNettle (Oct 25, 2006)

VikingKvinna said:


> It's in the "January what's for dinner" thread, originally posted by Mrs B. Sprout, but basically, to recap, you heat up some kind of oil in a pan (she, and I, used bacon grease) and then put in wedges of cabbage, cover, and cook until they are tender, turning when appropriate. Obviously, you want them to be nice and golden brown on each side.
> 
> It was really good. I have a little bit leftover, which I think I am going to chop up and add to a bean soup (which will be tonight's dinner, along with a salad and maybe some homemade rolls if I really feel energetic!).[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks!!! sounds good, and simple!!


----------



## stretch358 (Nov 5, 2007)

Tonight DH is working so it's just me. I will have either homemade pizza or a calzone. For dessert when DH finally gets home chocolate calzones with strawberry sauce and whipped cream.







:







:







:


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight its hotwings and celery for dh and I and pizza for the kids.


----------



## amitymama (Nov 17, 2006)

Tonight we're having linguini pasta tossed with pesto, chicken, red onion, red pepper and mushrooms, and a side salad.


----------



## Ms. B. Sprout (Nov 30, 2006)

Tonight is takeout (







: having a toddler and a newborn is kicking my butt!!).

Last night was blackeyed peas leftover from our CSA, and cornbread.

Tomorrow night will be pizza. I am making the dough tonight and letting it do a slow rise in the fridge.


----------



## Spoonerism (Feb 15, 2008)

Tonight we had slow cooker pot roast with onions, carrots, potatoes and cabbage. Deeelicious.


----------



## nym (Sep 6, 2003)

We had home made pizza pops, with sausage and pepperoni, mushrooms, peppers, onions, cheese and sauce. We had these with strawberries and raspberries and some delicious organic peaches (no, not local at all! LOL, I live in the frozen north!)


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Sweet Pepper Pasta Toss with Kale, only I am going to substitute goat cheese for the feta, 'cause it's what I got.









Valentine's chocolates for dessert!


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Chili tonight.


----------



## Spoonerism (Feb 15, 2008)

Tonight I am going to invent some kind of Greek chicken pasta dish with ingredients left over from Greek pizza the other night.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Chinese Takeout







:

Dawn


----------



## mz_libbie22 (Nov 8, 2004)

organic tomato soup with grana padano cheese







: it...was...goooood.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Crockpot beef stew with homemade wholemeal bread. Delicious! I made a big batch this morning and will be freezing most of it for postpartum, but DH is out tonight so I swiped some for dinner.


----------



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

last night we had mahi mahi, roasted potatoes, roasted brussels sprouts and carrots, and salad.
tonight, swedish meatballs (mmm, gravy) over wild rice, rainbow chard, and artichokes with some garlic butter for dipping. maybe some beets.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Creamy Pesto Shrimp over linguine, we had it last night as well, so tonight is leftovers.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

We had a clean-out-the-fridge leftovers night. DP usually takes leftovers for lunches, but lately he hasn't been. Not sure if that's an indictment of my cooking or just him being forgetful.







Anyway, he had a spinach stromboli that I made for my lunch the other day, and I had bean soup.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

It's just me tonight....

Pacific red pepper and tomato soup with a dollop of sour cream
whole grain cheese crackers
whole fruit frozen bar

Dawn


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Homemade tostadas tonight. Refried beans for DP, grass-fed ground beef (and beans














for me, with cheese, salsa, black olives, lettuce, sour cream, jalepenos.







: I am counting the hours...I've been craving tex-mex lately.


----------



## anonyma (Jan 25, 2008)

Friday night was pasta with salmon, spinach, garlic, and mascarpone cheese, and last night was pastrami and potato pancakes. Tonight? I haven't decided yet. Maybe pizza.


----------



## JustVanessa (Sep 7, 2005)

Ds isn't home and dp is in my bad books today so I am not cooking. Its fend for yourself....I am going to make sure to make it to the left over lasagna in the fridge before he does.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Chicken tortilla soup from the freezer
Chips/salsa
some kind of fruit

Dawn


----------



## anamama (Sep 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kittyhead* 
last night we had mahi mahi, roasted potatoes, roasted brussels sprouts and carrots, and salad.
tonight, swedish meatballs (mmm, gravy) over wild rice, rainbow chard, and artichokes with some garlic butter for dipping. maybe some beets.

I want to come and eat at your house!!!







:

Tonight we are having pan fried tofu (coated with a spicy nutritional yeast mixture), steamed new potatoes with butter and parsley, steamed peas, and homemade corn muffins.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Taco Pie for us tonight, never had it... we'll see how it goes.


----------



## mz_libbie22 (Nov 8, 2004)

roasted duck, cooked in the slow cooker







:


----------



## stretch358 (Nov 5, 2007)

Tonight is baked ziti with carrots and spinach. DH can do all of the prep work on this one as I hurt my back, and can't make it to the chiropractor till tomorrow.


----------



## textbookcase (May 31, 2007)

H is out tonight, so the girls and I are having leftovers of some sort...probably pot roast/veggies.


----------



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

Last night, pizza, since dd had friends over for a sleepover.

Tonight, I am making chicken and dumplings in the crockpot for the first time. I hope it's yummy!


----------



## Ms. B. Sprout (Nov 30, 2006)

Steak, brussels sprouts, green beans, and sweet potato "fries."


----------



## cmom80 (Oct 18, 2006)

Great ideas...

Tonight was leftover broiled pork chops, squash and peas...

Headed to the grocery store for tomorrow's menu, which, after reading this thread, might be a bit more interesting.


----------



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

Reading this thread makes me kind of depressed.

I love all foods. I love vegetables, various ethnic foods, tofu, beans of all kinds, you name it. But my family (including dh), well, they don't love everything. They are very limited in what they will eat. It's such a hassle. All these things I'm seeing on this thread: spinach, kale, brussel sprouts, squash, artichokes... all delicious in my book but would go over like a lead balloon if I served them. And it is annoying to prepare multiple items/dishes to serve everyone's tastes.

Pardon me for hijacking this delicious thread to pout and whine.

Back to the regularly scheduled program...


----------



## nym (Sep 6, 2003)

roasted broccoli and some yams


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Tonight I am making vegetable lo mein and a hot-and-sour soup with chicken and cabbage.


----------



## debbieh (Apr 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wife&mommy* 
Taco Pie for us tonight, never had it... we'll see how it goes.

How did it come out? And how about the recipe please??
Tonight I'm making stew and dumplings. Was supposed to be last nights dinner, but ended up in SF longer than expected, so last night was take out.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Last night we had tacos and Amy's organic black refried beans (which are awesome, BTW).

I'm still trying to figure out what we'll have tonight. Maybe I can convince DH to grill hamburgers...


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *becoming* 
Last night we had tacos and Amy's organic black refried beans (which are awesome, BTW).

That is funny, we had the taco pie and those are the beans I used, they ARE good!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *debbieh* 
How did it come out? And how about the recipe please?

Sure, here it is, with a picture!







http://familieseatinghealthy.blogspo.../taco-pie.html
There is the original recipe there and my version.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Chicken soup with lots of garlic. A couple of us feel colds coming on.


----------



## BlueStateMama (Apr 12, 2004)

Last night was roasted veggie minestrone soup (I put some chicken in too.)

Tonight is asian-marinated roast salmon, roasted broccoli and sesame noodles.







:


----------



## pumkin (Feb 16, 2008)

Last night was tacos (red beans, cheddar, mustard greens in fresh corn tortillas) with mango.







:
Tonight is fish chowder and whole wheat sourdough-all ingredients from the farmers market yesterday! Woo-hoo!







: (is there a go local smilie?)
Tomorrow-not a clue....


----------



## CandyApple (Nov 1, 2004)

Last night was potato soup and homemade doughnuts. Don't ask, Dh had a craving...

Tonight we had salmon, rice, steamed broccoli and choc chip cookies.

Tomorrow will be meatloaf, breadsticks and roasted squash.


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

Last night was braised short ribs and root vegetables, served over egg noodles. Green beans, too.

Tonight will be shrimp scampi over fettucine, with.... I wish I had asparagus, but I don't. Maybe broccoli?

I'll probably also bake some cookies for dessert, pumpkin muffins for all of our work/school packed lunches, and maybe some bread.

alsoSarah


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Tilapia, probably pan-fried, with asparagus-barley risotto. I feel lke i need something else, though...maybe glazed carrots?


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

Last night, homemade "pork fried rice" (local/pastured ham dices, brown rice cooked in chicken stock, scallions, and garlic... all sauteed together in butter.

Tonight... no idea. Maybe pierogies. Drat, no sour cream. I know, I think we'll do breakfast for dinner. Omlettes & toast & orange juice.


----------



## debbieh (Apr 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Periwinkle* 
I know, I think we'll do breakfast for dinner. Omlettes & toast & orange juice.









We do breakfast for dinner a lot. I like it better at night than in the morning.
Tonight we're having meatloaf, baked potatoes, artichokes and crescent rolls.


----------



## textbookcase (May 31, 2007)

Last night we BBQ burgers. Tonight we're having meatloaf with the leftover ground beef. Served with mashed potatoes and roasted asparagus.


----------



## tabitha (Sep 10, 2002)

we just ate! it was a whole roasted chicken, green beans from the garden last year and pickled beets from the same. yum.


----------



## Ms. B. Sprout (Nov 30, 2006)

Tonight is refried black bean burritos. This is my first attempt at making refried beans from scratch. We'll see how it turns out.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

slow cooked beef on buns (like barbecue without the spicy sauce)

spinach salad

citrus fruit


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

Grass-fed cheeseburgers, roasted garlic-rosemary potatoes, and broccoli.

alsoSarah


----------



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

last night, mustard crusted roast chicken, artichokes with garlic oil to dip, this cheesy zucchini and potato thing that i saw giada de laurentiis make once, and rainbow chard.

tonight, pea soup from the freezer and mixed roasted vegetables... carrots, brussels sprouts, broccoli, zucchini, and gold beets.


----------



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

spaghetti and meatballs and garlic bread.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

we had pork chops with sort of a sweet/sour cream sauce, rice, and broccoli


----------



## nym (Sep 6, 2003)

I had an apple, the kids had a pasta salad with chicken, broccoli, sugar snap peas and roasted peppers.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

I had a tiny leftover steak--it got separated from its parent steak last night when DH and I were having steak, so he saved it for me to cook today.







Also leftover rice. And beans and corn. And, on a whim, a fried egg. I'm pregnant, what can I say?


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Tonight we are going to finally try the zucchin quiche (rachel's recipe). And we are having sweet potatoes


----------



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

We are down to bare bones, as I am going shopping tomorrow and I refuse to go when there are still choices in the freezer and pantry!

DH won't be home tonight. I will have Morningstar Farms "Veggie Bites" and my kids will have Morningstar Farms "Chick'n Nuggets" and sliced apples, and maybe a cheese stick.


----------



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

something special tonight, as my husband is finishing up a long two weeks of working 16+ hour days. im thinking a big pot of chicken adobo, major comfort food for him. yum. or fried chicken and some collards if i can get it together.







:


----------



## Lilcrunchie (Jun 16, 2004)

Last night: Grass fed beef chili w/ pintos in it. Topped w/ shredded cheddar and sour cream. We also had (weirdly enough) a broth of pastured chicken, roasted red peppers, strained tomatoes, and cream whirled in the Cuisinart because I had to use some of that stuff up. So soup and chili...not exactly a traditional pairing, but it was a cold night so it worked out okay









Dinner tonight:
Fajita style steak w/ portabello mushrooms and onions. I'm out of green pepper but I wish we had some!

Side will be sesame broccoli.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight we're having sloppy joes, green beans and something with potatoes.


----------



## debbieh (Apr 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wife&mommy* 
we had pork chops with sort of a sweet/sour cream sauce, rice, and broccoli

This sounds really good! I love pork chops. Would you mind sharing the sweet/sour cream sauce? Gosh, you have some great recipes! Seems like I always think what you're cooking sounds good 
Tonight I'm either making quesidillas, beans and salad, or pancakes and bacon....depending on how tired I am after work today, and what everyone is in the mood for when I get home.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *debbieh* 
This sounds really good! I love pork chops. Would you mind sharing the sweet/sour cream sauce? Gosh, you have some great recipes! Seems like I always think what you're cooking sounds good 
Tonight I'm either making quesidillas, beans and salad, or pancakes and bacon....depending on how tired I am after work today, and what everyone is in the mood for when I get home.

Sure, here is the recipe and our review of it. I liked it but the hubby did not.
http://familieseatinghealthy.blogspo...ork-chops.html

And thank you!


----------



## stretch358 (Nov 5, 2007)

Last night was turkey enchiladas DH was so happy

Tonight it is just me, so I will have leftover baked ziti with carrots and spinach hidden inside. It was supposed to be lunch but they brought in lunch at work as a treat because of the snowstorm.


----------



## mija y mijo (Dec 6, 2006)

Last night was black beans (with onion and red pepper) and cilantro lime brown rice and cheese quesadillas.

Tonight DH is working late so DD and I are making a homemade pizza. I got a little crazy at the grocery store last night and bought her some veggie pepperoni - she is VERY excited. And I'll probably throw a salad together.


----------



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kittyhead* 
something special tonight, as my husband is finishing up a long two weeks of working 16+ hour days. im thinking a big pot of chicken adobo, major comfort food for him. yum. or fried chicken and some collards if i can get it together.







:

i take this back... the chicken at the butcher looked un-yummy.

we are having marinated flank steak, baked potatoes with sour cream, asparagus, fried green onions, and a seeded sourdough baguette.


----------



## Ms. B. Sprout (Nov 30, 2006)

Tonight is fresh whole wheat linguini w/ red sauce. Also toasted kale.


----------



## VijayOwens (Aug 26, 2006)

I wish DH would get home already, this thread is making me hungry!







:

We're having chili that I made the other day with ground chicken and black beans and red beans. Also corn bread and red leaf lettuce salad.

-Vijay


----------



## MonP'titBoudain (Nov 22, 2005)

We're having garlic roasted pork loin with roasted potatoes and butternut squash. This thread is making me really hungry though & dinner won't be ready for another hour!


----------



## guest9921 (Nov 3, 2005)

Pork lo mein, mixed vegetables and chocolate soycream for dessert!

[Our family went dairy free last week, still working out the kinks.







]


----------



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

Man, y'all make some good meals. I come here for inspiration.


----------



## LeahC (Sep 10, 2007)

Tonight we are having homemade pizza (homemade dough even!) with mozz cheese, feta, sundried tomatoes, black olives, broccoli, and artichoke hearts. It is almost done baking and I am so excited!







:


----------



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LeahC* 
Tonight we are having homemade pizza (homemade dough even!) with mozz cheese, feta, sundried tomatoes, black olives, broccoli, and artichoke hearts. It is almost done baking and I am so excited!







:

How old are your kids? They'll eat that? I'd love it, but no one else in my family would. I loooove artichokes.


----------



## LeahC (Sep 10, 2007)

Our son is 23 months and does not like pizza at all! We don't know how he is our child,







because both my husband and I love it, especially homemade.

So, he had scrambled eggs, ham, toast and yogurt for dinner tonight- his requests and we had the pizza after he was in bed.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight we're having grilled pork chops with sauteed onions, mashed potatoes and whatever other veggie sounds good.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Fish fry, with either oven fries or sweet-potato fries (or maybe both!) and coleslaw.


----------



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

I am making homemade Broccoli Cheddar Soup, which I've never made before, and homemade breadsticks, also a first!


----------



## LeahC (Sep 10, 2007)

Tonight is sweet and sour pork stir fry with steamed brown rice.


----------



## AwakenedMama (Apr 16, 2007)

We're traveling and have a minimalist kitchen at the moment, so keeping it simple. Brown rice with canned black beans and shredded rotisserie chicken. My husband will add cheddar to his, and I'll add tomatoes, sauteed onions, and avocado to mine. Yum!


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

My DH and my dad are frying catfish fillets tonight. We'll also be having hush puppies and fries. Veeery healthy.


----------



## debbieh (Apr 22, 2007)

Yesterday was chili beans and cornbread. My dd can't stand beans (is she really my child??). So since she was gone for the night, I took advantage and made them.
Tonight will be fried chicken, mashed potatoes, gravy, green beans and home made biscuits.


----------



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *becoming* 
My DH and my dad are frying catfish fillets tonight. We'll also be having hush puppies and fries. Veeery healthy.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *debbieh* 
Tonight will be fried chicken, mashed potatoes, gravy, green beans and home made biscuits.











Tonight I am making Shepherd's Pie: ground beef, onions, green beans, cream of mush soup, mashed potatoes on top. DH loves this and loves to take leftovers to work.


----------



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *granolalight* 
I am making homemade Broccoli Cheddar Soup, which I've never made before, and homemade breadsticks, also a first!

Neither of these turned out very good. DD told me that the soup looked like swampwater







but she did eat the big chunks of broccoli b/c she didn't want to hurt my feelings, bless her heart.









Anyway, I learned from my mistakes and will definitely try both again.


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

Tonight will be baked four cheese mostaciolli (marinara on the side), and roasted asparagus.

Tomorrow night will probably be my not-terribly-traditional version of spanakopita. (sautéed mushrooms are involved, and I season it a bit differently, but-- so good!)

alsoSarah


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

I have a stew in the crockpot right now so we'll have that and rolls.


----------



## LeahC (Sep 10, 2007)

Roast chicken, mashed potatoes and salad.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

For the kids: organic alphabet-shaped pasta with homemade sauce
For DP: tortelloni with homemade sauce

Me? A couple of friends and I have our once-monthly Sunday afternoon-at-the-pub date, so for me dinner will be chicken wings and beer.














:


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

tilapia, rice, zucchini, and carrots


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Pork and green chile stew
jasmine rice
bread

Dawn


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

I have a beautiful chicken, spinach, and mushroom lasagna in the oven right now. We're going to have sweet corn & salad with it, and then I think the kids and I are going to make rocky road candy later tonight.







:


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Roast chicken and roast brussel sprouts, pumpkin maple-caramel cheesecake for dessert.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

DH is rotissing some whole chickens on the bbq and we are having mashed potatoes and biscuits with it and I am makine eclaires for dessert.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Southwestern chicken and pinto bean stew, with quesadillas.


----------



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

last night we had spaghetti with meat sauce. i was gonna do spaghetti squash or whole wheat pasta instead of white, but sometimes i just want real pasta, dammit. side of peas and carrots because i was too lazy for a salad.

tonight, baked potatoes with cultured sour cream and chives







:, collard greens, artichokes with garlic butter, and chicken. i have boneless breasts, which are kind of bland so im thinking of making a bit of shitake mushroom/sprouted wheat bread stuffing and flattening the breasts and filling them, and then of course a gravy.


----------



## LeahC (Sep 10, 2007)

Beef and bean burritos. It is a crock pot recipe and very good and LF as well. I haven't figured out the sides yet.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm getting fancy today! I'm making japanese rice with deamame and sea greens and some stir fried veggies and tofu (baked first)!! I made tofu with my dad on saturday for the first time. SO easy, I'll definetly do it again!!


----------



## stretch358 (Nov 5, 2007)

Buffalo chicken strips with blue cheese dressing and a side of carrots and celery.


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

Friday night was Ground beef, cauliflowers, peas in a simple gravy over rice - my take on an English pub food recipe I found.

Last night was chicken, black bean, and spinach enchiladas (home made enchilada sauce)

Tonight is broccoli soup with corn bread. All homemade of course. ETA Soup is ready to go. It smelled a little bland so I tossed in some carrots and pieces of butternut (both frozen from the farm last year) to sweeten it up a bit, and then I had a little bit of spinach in the fridge that was starting to look sad, so I added that. Blended it all up and it tastes delicious!

Looks like a lot of you serve desserts - is that a regular thing? We almost never have desserts.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

BBQ Chicken, corn on the cob, mashed sweet potatoes


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Tonight is leftover chicken lasagna from last night. I love leftover night. Lots of time to play!


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Samjm* 

Looks like a lot of you serve desserts - is that a regular thing? We almost never have desserts.

No, not a regular thing for us, at least not as a family thing.







: DP and I almost always have something sweet as a treat, after the kids go to sleep, or if we hide in the pantry to eat it after dinner.







And the kids almost always have some form of "dessert" if they eat a good dinner, but their dessert is usually something really healthy like homemade popsicles or similar.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

I had to make a Costco run.....

Costco Rotisserie chicken







:
Yellow rice
Baked beans

Dawn


----------



## JustVanessa (Sep 7, 2005)

honey mustard salmon filets
homeade cheesy noodles
carrots


----------



## Ms. B. Sprout (Nov 30, 2006)

Tonight we made 2 pizzas: One margherita, one chx broccoli mushroom onion.


----------



## debbieh (Apr 22, 2007)

Tonight I made hamburgers and french fries.
Still not sure about tomorrow yet.


----------



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

Tonight I am making White Chili in the crockpot.







It's one of the few things that everyone in the family likes. I serve it with jack cheese and tortilla chips. It's so good!!


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight we are having breakfast for dinner. Hashbrowns, bacon, eggs and toast.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Chicken tortilla soup tonight for us. I think I'm going to change up my normal recipe by adding black beans.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

A cilantro and Thai-peanut curry with veggies and chickpeas, and brown basmati rice.


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

Main:
* Chicken sausages + sauteed peppers & onions served on crusty sourdough rolls

Sides:
* Peas with butter
* Simple salad

Dessert:
* Trader Joe's "Dunkers" & applesauce


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Leftover Green Chile and Pork Stew-- rice-- corn bread for DH and me

Grilled cheese and chicken noodle soup for children

Dessert:
Blueberry muffins

Dawn


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Here's our meal plan for the week.









Tonight: spinach and ricotta lasagna
Thursday: homemade pizza with sweetcorn
Friday: Lamb (roasted or curry, depending which cut's cheaper)
Saturday: DH is away, I'll make whatever
Sunday: Cream of tomato and basil soup with homemade bread
Monday: DH is away, I'll make whatever again
Tuesday: Fettucine carbonara with salad (his parents might be coming over, so something fancy for dessert as well).


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

Tonight is a little bit of a hodge podge - I have veggies that needed eating so:

Grilled New York Strip steak topped with sauteed red peppers
Roasted cauliflower
baked yams
garlic foccacia bread

I may add some peas or something too, depending on my mood.


----------



## reneeisorym (Oct 24, 2007)

Homemade Tomato and Basil Soup w/ground bison added in plus a slice of french bread.

(I found the bison and decided to give it a try -- tastes like very lean ground beef. Good flavor.)


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Smokering* 
Tuesday: Fettucine carbonara with salad (his parents might be coming over, so something fancy for dessert as well).

Ohh, carbonara sounds







I might add that to my meal plan, such as it is, this week, too. Thanks for the inspiration -- and let us know what fancy dessert you do, too!


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Leftovers tonight! I love leftover night!


----------



## anonyma (Jan 25, 2008)

Last night was an intriguing combination of steamed pork and veggie dumplings, and homemade chicken pot pie.

Yeah, I don't know either.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is grilled chorizos with onions and coleslaw.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I got really fancy last night and made chils rellons, mexican rice and 'green chili sauce'. It was pretty tasty... today is way simpler, just homemade pizza


----------



## ani'smama (Nov 12, 2004)

Friday: meatloaf, potatos, salad, pears
Saturday: shrimp linguine, bread, salad, clementines
Sunday: leftovers
Monday: turkey tetrazzini, bread, salad, clementines
Tuesday: Shakespeare's Pizza(take out)
Wednesday: boiled cod, sweet potatos, salad, wheat rolls, pears
Thursday: ?


----------



## debbieh (Apr 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *granolalight* 
Tonight I am making White Chili in the crockpot.







It's one of the few things that everyone in the family likes. I serve it with jack cheese and tortilla chips. It's so good!!

Sounds good! But I'm curious...what makes it "white" chili?

Last night I made steak fajitas.
Tonight will be tacos....yep I'm in a Mexican food kinda mood.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

We are having tuna-noodle casserole (with homemade cream of mushroom soup as the base, thank you very much!














and the last of the summer's CSA green beans. DS and I even made a pan of brownies for dessert









anonyma, chicken pot pie and Chinese dumplings are two of my favorite dishes! Sounds awesome to me.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Tonight's dinner is leftover tuna casserole for the kids, homemade cream-of-tomato soup and foccacia for the big kids


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Nachos for us tonight.


----------



## 2happymamas (May 11, 2005)

We are having grilled mahimahi with avocado and watercress salad.


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

I'm stumped tonight - looking for ideas....

OK, we're having a chicken / zucchini / celery / mustard concoction served over rice.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

fried chicken
mashed potatoes
green beans

Not real healthy but oh so good for comfort food.







:

Dawn


----------



## durafemina (Feb 11, 2004)

last few days:

homeade pizza w/ homeade pesto, veggies, olives and asiago cheese

baked porkchops w/ mixed greens, cuke, tomato, red pepper salad

tonight . . probably a mishmash of leftovers . . .


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Tonight we had refried blackbean quesadillas with guacamole & sour cream. Picture and recipe on my blog if anyone wants to see.


----------



## Ms. B. Sprout (Nov 30, 2006)

Tonight was meatloaf, brussels sprouts, and risotto.

Tomorrow night will be leftover meatloaf, cabbage, and blackeyed peas.


----------



## Ms. B. Sprout (Nov 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VikingKvinna* 
Tonight's dinner is leftover tuna casserole for the kids, homemade cream-of-tomato soup and foccacia for the big kids









Saw your focaccia thread. Which recipe did you use? How did it turn out? I'd like to try my hand at it.

Wife&mommy, I'm about to scope out the black bean quesadillas on your blog.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ms. B. Sprout* 
Saw your focaccia thread. Which recipe did you use? How did it turn out? I'd like to try my hand at it.

Wife&mommy, I'm about to scope out the black bean quesadillas on your blog.









I used the epicurious one, only w/o the olives and with dried rosemary and kosher salt. It was pretty tasty. I would like to experiment with some different recipes, but it was definitely a success, and a nice complement to the soup. It was so easy -- would be a good thing to take to a potluck.

Tonight's dinner for us is a roasted chicken, with braised cabbage and carrots and probably mashed potatoes, too.


----------



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

tonight, im thinking carne asada quesadillas. i put some beef in a marinade, and i have some sprouted grain tortillas, a big hunk of kerrygold cheese, sour cream, avocado, and hot sauce.


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

Make-your-own winter pizza:

Carmelized onions
Sauteed garlic kale
Kalamata olives
Local sausage
Homemade pizza sauce
Choice of cheese: homemade mozzarella, or cheddar or goat cheese


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is leftovers. Stew, nachos, beans, and mashed potatoes are the choices.


----------



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

Tonight is "gotta go's" since I'm going to the store tomorrow.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Tonight: I wish I knew.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

I was going to make tacos using ground turkey, but the turkey is still frozen








:.

I have some shrimp I can cook, so it will be :

Sauteed shrimp with garlic and lemon with thin spaghetti
Steamed veggie mix ( broccoli, red bell pepper, carrots, etc)
garlic toast

Dawn


----------



## Eliseatthebeach (Sep 20, 2007)

Pizza at the boardwalk. I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

grape chicken, it wasn't so hot


----------



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *granolalight* 
Tonight is "gotta go's" since I'm going to the store tomorrow.

We ended up with quite a variety:

I had leftover chili from a few days ago.

DS had cheese cubes, whole wheat crackers, and some of my chili.

DD had Annie's Stars (like "Spaghetti'Os")

And we all snacked on apple slices.

DH had a gig tonight so he made a few sandwiches before he left.

I like using things up as much as possible before I go to the store.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Quote:

grape chicken, it wasn't so hot
Hmm. Grape chicken. Is that what it sounds like? 'Cause that's intriguing, to say the least...

I had homemade crockpot baked beans, made with kidney beans, and rice. DH was away and I made the beans to take to church lunch tomorrow, and just ate some for dinner for the sake of ease. Now I'm craving dessert... and have none. Drat.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Smokering* 
Hmm. Grape chicken. Is that what it sounds like? 'Cause that's intriguing, to say the least...


LOL ... I won't be making it again... here is the recipe:

"DUMP" CHICKEN & GRAPES

Recipe By :Soopermom ([email protected])
Serving Size : 6 Preparation Time :0:00
Categories :

Amount Measure Ingredient -- Preparation Method
-------- ------------ --------------------------------
1 1/2 Pounds Chicken Pieces -- (4 to 6)
1/2 cup apple juice
1 teaspoon chicken bouillon
1/4 teaspoon mint -- crushed
1 cup Seedless Grapes

For immediate cooking: Pre-heat oven to 350 F. Place all ingredients into a
large baking dish, turn chicken to coat. Bake until chicken juices run
clear (45-60 minutes for chicken pieces, or 20-30 minutes for chicken
breasts).

For freezing: Place all ingredients into a 1 Gallon freezer bag. Lay flat
in freezer.

To thaw and cook: Take the bag out of the freezer the night before, make
sure the baggie is completely closed. Place the Bag on a shelf furthest
from the freezer (It works best if the bag is laying flat, although this
may not be the best option with a side-by-side fridge/freezer). Preheat the
oven to 350 F. Empty the contents of the bag into a large baking dish and
bake until the juices run clear (45-60 minutes for chicken pieces, or 20-30
minutes for chicken breasts).

Source:
"http://oamc.8m.com`"

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Per serving: 193 Calories (kcal); 12g Total Fat; (55% calories from fat); 15g Protein; 7g Carbohydrate; 70mg Cholesterol; 63mg Sodium
Food Exchanges: 0 Grain(Starch); 2 Lean Meat; 0 Vegetable; 1/2 Fruit; 1 Fat; 0 Other Carbohydrates

NOTES : OAMC main dish, OAMC poultry
Nutr. Assoc. : 0 0 0 0 0

* Exported from MasterCook *


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Tonight is cranberry chicken. I'm trying to use up my freezer stash, and there is a bunch of marinated chicken in there.







Mashed sweet potatoes & broccoli.


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

Going to my mother's. Roast beef, potatoes, salad, and cherry pie.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Creamy Tortellini with peas and ham
Garlic and lemon green beans
Garlic bread

Dawn


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbtmom2000* 
Creamy Tortellini with peas and ham
Garlic and lemon green beans
Garlic bread

Dawn

Do you have a recipe for this? It sounds good.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wife&mommy* 
Do you have a recipe for this? It sounds good.

I use this one from Barilla

http://www.barillaus.com/recipes/Thr...and_Cream.aspx

Dawn


----------



## Jojo F. (Apr 7, 2007)

Potato and beet green soup







It turned out well, DS is devouring it!! Everything else was still thawing and I hadn't soaked any beans, so this is what I had on hand. This would have been really awsome with some spicy sausage.

About 1 qt bonebroth and some water
6 small white potatoes, cut up
beet greens from the beets I bought yesterday, cut up and blanched
3 large cloves roasted garlic, smashed
dried onion
salt and pepper

Beofore I did anything I covered the cloves in olive oil to roast in the oven. While the cloves roasted I threw the potatoes in the broth with some dried onion and pepper to cook. Smashed the roasted garlic and added to the pot. Washed and cut up beet greens, blanched them. When potatoes were done I took about half of the potatoes with some broth and blended until creamy, dumped it back in the pot. Added the blanched beet greens and salted.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

We had takeout pizza.


----------



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Periwinkle* 
Going to my mother's. Roast beef, potatoes, salad, and cherry pie.









mmmmm... pie...









We had tilapia and fresh fruit. I bought some peaches at the store today that were just divine. 15 month old ds found one in the grocery bag when I got home from the store and just stood there eating it. In fact, here he is!









http://s158.photobucket.com/albums/t...March08060.jpg


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

Last night was leftovers.

Tonight we went out for dinner for a friend's birthday to an upscale Asian place. I had Honey Walnut chicken (yummy!), DH had teriyaki ribs, and DD1 & DD2 shared a kids meal of buttered noodles.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Last night I made braised lentils morrocan style with basmati rice... it was very good. Even Dh said so! I'm so proud of my DH (and me







for growing up and trying new things, and liking them.. he even eats salad and LIKES it now - something he swore he'd never do just a month or two ago!!

Anyhow. Tonight its Fra Diavolo Shrimp. It'll be the third time I've made it, because it is just so. darn. good.!!


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is meatballs, mashed potatoes and corn.

Last night I tried a new chicken recipe that was awful.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Tonight we are having veggie rotini soup, and I will make grilled cheese to go with it for DH and DS. I will just have the soup probably.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Whoops I forgot it's March!
Here's March's thread
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...5#post10673715


----------

